# I bought an MP3 player and I'm excited.



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Why in the world does a smartphone need a fingerprint reader or face ID?! Are you not worried about that data being compromised?


It's an engineering problem where we want to maximize usability without sacrificing too much security. I think the fingerprints or face ID data are stored in separate hardware, or at least encrypted. Security is relative. It might be easier for someone to video capture you entering a password than to steal the faceID/fingerprint data.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

SouDesuNyan said:


> It's an engineering problem where we want to maximize usability without sacrificing too much security.


What is the fingerprint ID used for?


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> What is the fingerprint ID used for?


To login to the phone and the apps that require login.


----------

